# Let's stir a little ;-)



## Richelo Killian

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum!

Sure this will generate a LOT of discussion!

I am NOT judging, I am JUST sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Nasty and it may well be a case where he didn't do anything wrong, the battery just malfunctioned. We live in a mobile society which increasingly demands more battery power for personal devices. Cell phone and laptop users have also had batteries ignite/explode on them, and I'm pretty sure it wasn't because their phone's or laptop's coils were built too low. Also, these devices are not raised to the user's lips so a malfunction often doesn't have such dire consequences. What can one say, it's a risk and the odd accident will happen. All the vaping industry can do is take note of it, learn from it and hope that battery manufacturers can come up with safer and better products.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## therazia

Apparently he was using a RDA with a coil from a shop that he had in there for more than a few months.


----------



## blujeenz

Now Ive done temp work as a male nurse (Groote Schuur J7, terminal cancer), even visited friends in ICU, but this has to be the first time I've seen someone in ICU looking at the camera.
Usually ICU patients offer no reaction to pressure on the toenail bed ie comatose, hence the reason for them being in ICU.
Another first for me is a mod supposedly venting through the tank build deck.
Flabbergasting times we live in.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Do not know how legit it is but here:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Lord Vetinari said:


> Do not know how legit it is but here:


Where?


----------



## RichJB

I think he was probably in Casualty, not ICU. People in ICU generally don't sit upright in a chair, fully clothed. But "ICU" is a term commonly misused for "any medical place which isn't a regular doctor's appointment".

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Normz

Well he admitting to having the shop do everything, then admitted to using a non-hybrid rda on a hybrid mech, then put in his own build " the same as the shop" and didn't check ohms. Sorry it happened, but next time learn your laws before blaming the vape. His fault #nobadfeels

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Crockett

From the long list of comments on Facebook, this is what seems to have emerged:
1. He was vaping on a hybrid mech
2. He was using a Top Hat RDA is what he said first. He later changed it to a Twisted Messes RDA.
3. He was using a coil which the vape shop had built for him over a year ago. He later said he had made the coil himself.
4. He did not know what resistance his coil was.
5. He was using LG turds.
6. He is in ICU because they are concerned that he has burns to his airways which they want to monitor.

I feel bad for the guy, but I question his motives. His post is the equivalent of saying "Watch out for those damn electrical sockets! Mine blew up, sent me flying across the room and destroyed my house. Better stop using yours." Then finding out later that he had stuck a fork into the socket. He is adamant that he did nothing wrong, but it's evident that he doesn't know the first thing about his device.
The alarmism and sensationalism that is flying round Facebook is worrying, with many people saying that normal cigs are safer, they are going to stop vaping and general fear and paranoia.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Strontium

Still better than smoking

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB

@Normz, this is why regulation will be implemented, regardless of what the vaping industry does. This is 2017. Consumer products should not injure you. If I buy a laptop, it doesn't matter what I do to it, it shouldn't injure me. Society and govt are never going to accept "next time learn your laws". If a range of computer products comes out where plugging a MS mouse into a Dell laptop causes the mouse to explode and amputate my hand, that product is going to be taken off the market, guaranteed.

What will happen with vaping regs and standards is that it will become impossible to pair an atty with a non-protruding pin with a hybrid mech. The two will be designed so that it's impossible to attach the atty to the mod. That is how it should have been done in the first place. And it's how it will be done when regulations are implemented. ISO are working on these very factors as we speak. Watch what happens when the first ISO international vaping standards are released. Atties without protruding positive pins, or hybrid mech mods, or both, will become illegal. It's sad for the purists but it's the way it has to be. If vaping wants to go mainstream, it can't have a prerequisite that users have to know Ohm's Law. Do you need a knowledge of Ohm's Law in order to use your TV, DSTV decoder, washing machine, fridge, laptop, microwave? No. These things have to be idiot-proof before govt will pass them. The same will happen to vaping gear.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## blujeenz

Strontium said:


> Still better than smoking


Agree 100%, even if those injuries are real, they're still recoverable...emphysema isnt.

http://www.emedicinehealth.com/emphysema/article_em.htm


> COPD as a group of diseases is one of the leading causes of death in the United States. Unlike heart disease and other more common causes of death, the death rate for COPD appears to be rising.
> *What Causes Emphysema?*
> Cigarette smoking is by far the most dangerous behavior that causes people to develop emphysema, and it is also the most preventable cause. Other risk factors include a deficiency of an enzyme called alpha-1-antitrypsin, air pollution, airway reactivity, heredity, male sex, and age.
> 
> The importance of cigarette smoking as a risk factor for developing emphysema cannot be overemphasized. Cigarette smoke contributes to this disease process in two ways. It destroys lung tissue, which results in the obstruction of air flow, and it causes inflammation and irritation of airways that can add to air flow obstruction.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Normz

@RichJB, I fully agree with a certain amount of regulation. Perhaps reverse threads on hybrid mods and attys designed for them, but just because something hurt you is not a cause for this hype. It does however seem to be a time to complain about batteries(I work for an import company, and we can no longer fly li-ion batts in anymore, and sea freight is almost as bad).

Point is, consumer products need to be safe, within reason. You can't drive a car without a licence, have an accident, and have all cars regulated for your stupidity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richelo Killian

As I said ... This was going to stir a bit! 

I have been vaping since almost the inception of vaping. Know MANY vapers. NEVER heard of any issue like this before this 1 incident.

98% sure it was ID 10 T error.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

Normz said:


> Point is, consumer products need to be safe, within reason. You can't drive a car without a licence, have an accident, and have all cars regulated for your stupidity.



True, but the key is that you need a licence. Do we want vaping to be legal only for those who have passed a licence test? You don't need a licence for a microwave. That's because it's designed to be idiot-proof. They avoid the scenario of people putting their hands into a micro that is running and getting nuked by having a cut-off circuit that stops the power when the door opens. Vaping needs an equivalent if it is going to be a unlicenced activity. Like it or not, vaping will have to either get rid of hybrid mech mods or atties which don't have protruding positive pins. The two cannot co-exist in a mainstream product. At the very least, they will have to make it that they cannot be paired together.

Until now, vaping has tried to claim "we don't need govt regulation because we can regulate ourselves". Well, this guy got his gear from a shop. If they didn't explain the hazards to him then clearly vaping cannot regulate itself. So govt will do it for them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Normz

You can't buy a car without a licence, but you can drive it. It goes with all products though. Walk into builders warehouse and you have a wide selection of products you can buy that could prove fatal if you didn't know how to use them.

As I said, I agree with some form of regulation, but if hybrid mods are taken off the market, people will just make their own, and that will end so much worse than just making it regulation that all 510 pins protrude.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

This is not great for vaping

Doesnt matter what happened. It's out there and its giving a bad name to vaping.

I suppose if one posted gruesome pictures of car accidents, it would look much worse than the above. Yet most of us drive in cars every day. Ok, maybe not a great comparison because many of us need cars to get around. 

Nevertheless, we need to try do *what we can* - in our community here on ECIGSSA :

Help educate vapers on battery safety 
Help educate vapers on safe vaping practice (eg hybrid mechs and building coils within the limits of the battery)
Help vapers understand the risks when buying batteries, especially second hand batteries

Reactions: Agree 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Normz

@Silver, this forum has taught me so much, and even got me to buy my first real and mech mods, and make my own coils. However it's sad to know how few vapers know about the forum. 

I was chatting to my mate today, he's been vaping for about 2 years now. He saw my mod and couldn't believe I build my own coils. I directed him here and he was amazed that there is a forum about vaping. 

So as a community, while we need to help each other and advise each other, we actually need to direct people here and get more vapers on the forums and learning/teaching.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Silver

Normz said:


> @Silver, this forum has taught me so much, and even got me to buy my first real and mech mods, and make my own coils. However it's sad to know how few vapers know about the forum.
> 
> I was chatting to my mate today, he's been vaping for about 2 years now. He saw my mod and couldn't believe I build my own coils. I directed him here and he was amazed that there is a forum about vaping.
> 
> So as a community, while we need to help each other and advise each other, we actually need to direct people here and get more vapers on the forums and learning/teaching.



Agreed @Normz 
We have some plans for 2017 to help increase awareness of ECIGSSA

But we can only do what we can do - and thats the point
If we make a difference here on the forum then we have done a good thing.

Thanks for the message and the comments!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

this is more fear mongering, by people who have an issue with vaping. that looks like damage from a guy firing a blank cartridge at his face, hence the powder burns.

Vented mods with IMR batteries don't blow up like that.

@Silver is right, that regardless of the facts, the masses will just take it at face value, and as such, there can't be any actual vaping injuries. Otherwise that will actually give them fuel for their fire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

Normz said:


> You can't buy a car without a licence, but you can drive it.



No you can't, you are breaking the law. If I have no licence, get into an accident and claim "I didn't know what those pedals were for or how to stop the car, you must make cars safer", neither the auto industry nor the govt will comply with my demands. They will hold me totally accountable because I drove without a licence. If I'd got my licence, I would have known what the pedals are for and how to stop the car. 

Cars don't need to be idiot-proof because the user requires a licence. That is the choice that vaping faces: either make the product idiot-proof or users must submit to licence testing. I'd rather that manufacturers made gear idiot-proof. It's a lot easier than me standing in a govt queue for hours. 

There are products where you can injure yourself without needing a licence. You don't need a licence for a steak knife. But if you stab yourself repeatedly in the face with it, you are likely to get hurt. However, it is accepted that users can avoid this by intuitive common sense. But it's not intuitive common sense to not screw an atty with a flush positive pin down on a hybrid mech. That takes specialist knowledge. So govt will never accept that it's a means of harm that can be avoided by intuitive common sense. That leaves regulation as the remaining option. Sad in a way, but it's how it's going to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

shops shouldn't sell mechs to newbies, within 5min of chatting to someone its easy enough to gauge their knowledge level. where that becomes difficult is with online purchases. unless something along the lines of a questionnaire needs to be filled in, in order to be sold a mech, but that may end up simply turning clients away, and it would be easy enough to google the right answers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

C'mon guys, it FaceBook. That's where they sing "Four legs good, two legs better".Need I say more?

We can only wish there were coils out there that lasted a year. By the way I also always replace my coils with the same as what my tanks came with. Round shiny ones.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

I think this is also why big tobacco hasn't gone for open systems but cigalikes instead. They know how consumer law works. The guy from Twisp explained some time back that govt is a lot keener on closed system vaping and more likely to allow it, because you can't build your own coils, pair a tank from one manufacturer with a mod from another, decide what resistance your coil will be or what wattage your mod will run at. Instead, everything is just sealed units that fit together and aren't swappable between manufacturers. When you take these choices away from users, you also take away most of the potential for them to harm themselves with the product. I think big tobacco anticipated this and designed their cigalikes from the get-go that they would be more likely to attain regulatory approval due to reduced risk to users.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gersh

I was tagged in this post by a hooka smoker no less 

Shame ignorance is a voluntary misfortune . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hardtail1969

http://dudecomedy.com/man-posts-warning-not-vape-graphic/

What do you guys think?


----------



## Dubz

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/lets-stir-a-little.t33447/#post-489912


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

Hardtail1969 said:


> http://dudecomedy.com/man-posts-warning-not-vape-graphic/
> 
> What do you guys think?


Apparently it is a true story, he did however use unsafe batteries as well as built his own coils without knowledge of ohm's law. This is based on what was shared with others :

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

Hardtail1969 said:


> http://dudecomedy.com/man-posts-warning-not-vape-graphic/
> 
> What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

Hardtail1969 said:


> http://dudecomedy.com/man-posts-warning-not-vape-graphic/
> 
> What do you guys think?


I don't Know if Nico van Rooyen is on this forum, he has been spending a lot of time trying to kill this fire and might have some more insight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Have moved several posts from another similar thread to this one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sideshowruki

Its curious though, people make use of cars every single day. In 2013 there were 1.25million deaths on the road internationally. You don't see people driving less do they? In fact, car sales have gone up by 8.1% from 2013 to 2016.

Its what you make if it, if you drive like a chop, you will one day be part of those stats, similarly, if you vape irresponsibly, you will also join some new statistics that will one day be the cause of vaping being over taxed and ridiculously expensive.

Vape safe and everybody wins

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

The emerging evidence from people that know the guy is that his equipment was wrong. My opinion is that if this guy asked for guidance other than google, he might not be in this kind of situation. This should be investigated with someone who is a vaping expert as a consultant before the rumors overshadow the facts. I can already see the headlines "Is your child playing with explosives, if they are vaping they might as well be" "Is vaping as dangerous as playing with a grenade?" "Man had his face blown off by vaping" "There are many ways to loose teeth, vaping is one of them" "Vaping is more dangerous than smoking, here's why...."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

sideshowruki said:


> Its curious though, people make use of cars every single day. In 2013 there were 1.25million deaths on the road internationally. You don't see people driving less do they? In fact, car sales have gone up by 8.1% from 2013 to 2016.
> 
> Its what you make if it, if you drive like a chop, you will one day be part of those stats, similarly, if you vape irresponsibly, you will also join some new statistics that will one day be the cause of vaping being over taxed and ridiculously expensive.
> 
> Vape safe and everybody wins


The problem is that this story will mainly be shared be non-vapors, naive parents and those that thrive on this sort of drama. The problem with that is the people sharing will not be able to comment from a vaping stand point and thus the wrong information will be spread. They will not know what responsible vaping entails and will rather focus on the gore and fear mongering.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cor

Guys I just poped on fb and my feed was over run by videos of exploding mods what's going on?.And the guy who's sharing these vids iz a smoker hell ime so thankfully for vapeing it got met of stinkies.I rather spend my cash on vape stuff than wasting it on nonsense now some one that's a ignorant little ant wants to make the one good thing in my life as a HUGE DANGER this really really anger's me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

Cor said:


> Guys I just poped on fb and my feed was over run by videos of exploding mods what's going on?.And the guy who's sharing these vids iz a smoker hell ime so thankfully for vapeing it got met of stinkies.I rather spend my cash on vape stuff than wasting it on nonsense now some one that's a ignorant little ant wants to make the one good thing in my life as a HUGE DANGER this really really anger's me.


I think that this is why the vape community is pushing for regulated mods. As more and more "quick cash"companies are buying into the vape movement and selling junk mods that are dangerous, the more exploding devices there will be. Most of these events can be traced back to bad batteries or faulty "custom" mods. The focus should be on the devices or the poor maintenance of them but people like to blame before getting to the source. This is going to damage vaping and I personally am waiting for a call from my mother warning me about the dangers of vaping she saw on Facebook.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester

People aren't as misinformed as they was a few years ago. True vapers wil know the truth about what really happened and it is there/your jobs to inform those out there that do not know. Those that are sharing this stuff and saying that they are going to stop vaping and that smoking is safer/beter always was haters, uninformed and never was going to stop smoking and start vaping...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

In the light of the recent events:








I've decided to open a Depo for safe disposal of your's unwanted vape gear. Safe and responsible recycling is guaranteed
For further details please send me a message.
To Mr. Andrew Hall:
Wishes for a speedy recovery and for a love of God please STOP procreating.


----------



## RichJB

Eish, Mooch. Just eish. Urging people to not share this because more people will find out about it and then the FDA will end up using it against vaping? That is the equivalent of an internal Ford email in which a manager urges staff to not share any stories about Kugas burning "because we don't want our customers to find out about this". It's not going to go down well. Of course, it's not what Mooch is saying. But the FDA are lawyers. Taking what people say, twisting it and using it against them is what they specialise in. If the FDA used Mooch's post in a Congressional hearing, they wouldn't use the whole thing. This is the part they'd quote:



> Stop sharing and reposting that story about the mod blowing up! Stop, stop, STOP! Every time you share that post, or tag someone, you ensure it climbs in the rankings and is shown to even more people."



How is that going to sound to a committee of Congressmen who have convened to hear evidence on whether vaping should be allowed to regulate itself? We don't have to meekly comply with what the FDA are doing. But let's at least not give them ammunition.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rincewind

alex1501 said:


> In the light of the recent events:
> View attachment 81913
> 
> View attachment 81914
> 
> View attachment 81915
> 
> View attachment 81916
> 
> I've decided to open a Depo for safe disposal of your's unwanted vape gear. Safe and respnsible recycling is guaranteed
> For further details please send me a message.
> To Mr. Andrew Hall:
> Wishes for a speedy recovery and for a love of God please STOP procreating.



@alex1501 Are all of these pics from the same accident?


----------



## Bunnypoison

Rincewind said:


> @alex1501 Are all of these pics from the same accident?


Yes, an article has been written by the dailymail (not the most trustworthy site but anyway)
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4125240/Idaho-man-loses-teeth-vape-explodes-face.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

Yes according to the news article:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4125240/Idaho-man-loses-teeth-vape-explodes-face.html

Next time he should take a toaster in the bath tub with him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

This is the best response I have seen....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Bunnypoison

Update and equipment. Does anyone know enough to comment on whether his build was correct?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind

The pics dont add up, they appear to be of at least 2 separate incidents in multiple rooms. Also the long black soot mark down the left side of his face doesnt make sense to me. This looks really fake!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501

Bunnypoison said:


> Update and equipment. Does anyone know enough to comment on whether his build was correct?


Build is irrelevant, he took hybrid mech to the bathroom " getting ready for work". Mod gets wet he pulls a drag and shorts it out. Lithium in presenece of water release hydrogen and more heat. Explosion of that magnitude could have been caused only by hydrogen ignition.
In short, man is a moron.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

we'll probably never get the real, full & final facts regarding build.

But... definitely puts me off buying clone mechs (I was contemplating it). Gonna save and buy a NC from a reliable local vendor rather.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dastrix550

BS. That amount of shrapnel and no lacerations to the face, but it knocked out seven of his teeth, oh and then it had enough force to ricochet from his teeth and face to break the basin.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Bunnypoison

alex1501 said:


> Build is irrelevant, he took hybrid mech to the bathroom " getting ready for work". Mod gets wet he pulls a drag and shorts it out. Lithium in presenece of water release hydrogen and more heat. Explosion of that magnitude could have been caused only by hydrogen ignition.
> In short, man is a moron.


Ok let me try to understand what you are saying, so contact between lithium and water would cause an explosion with the release of hydrogen, the batteries contain lithium thus the batteries would have had to been either exposed or gathered steam from a shower?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin_tu

RichJB said:


> @Normz, This is 2017. Consumer products should not injure you. If I buy a laptop, it doesn't matter what I do to it, it shouldn't injure me.



Consumer products like -as you mention- maybe a Dell Laptop http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/1526424/Exploding-laptops-prompt-Dell-battery-recall.html 
A Ford Kuga; http://www.timeslive.co.za/local/2016/12/19/Ford-Kuga-owner-leaps-from-burning-vehicle-in-Durban
Or maybe a Samsung note 7; https://www.cnet.com/news/why-is-samsung-galaxy-note-7-exploding-overheating/

Hint: It's not the device, it's the battery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

Whatever the merits or demerits of this incident, the bigger picture is:

1) This isn't the first incident
2) There is no single common link with all incidents, such as batteries only venting when they get wet, or only in mechs, or only in people's pockets, or only with xyz brand of battery
3) Unless the industry can come up with idiot-proof products, new users need to be made aware of the risks. Not just "aware of the risks" but "MADE aware of the risks". That puts an onus on manufacturers and retailers, not just on consumers.

Game can't sell you a home theatre system where, if you couple it to a Samsung HDTV and switch it on between 15h00 and 17h00 on a Thursday, steel shrapnel flies out of it and pierces your eyeballs - and then claim "oh but the user should have googled it and been aware that this is a quirk with this particular home theatre system". If the product explodes under those particular circumstances, then the product will be taken off the market while the manufacturers redesign it so that it no longer malfunctions under those circumstances. That is just how consumer law works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RichJB

@Martin_tu, those products have all been recalled. In every case, the manufacturer has taken steps to recall, redesign and rectify the product. Neither Dell nor Ford nor Samsung has claimed "oh but the user was just stupid, they should have done their research". 

Should all mech mods and RDAs of the type involved in this incident be recalled? That is how the rest of industry reacts to incidents like this. What is the vaping industry's reaction going to be? And how will the FDA and other regulatory bodies view that reaction?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## craigb

RichJB said:


> Whatever the merits or demerits of this incident, the bigger picture is:
> 
> 1) This isn't the first incident
> 2) There is no single common link with all incidents, such as batteries only venting when they get wet, or only in mechs, or only in people's pockets, or only with xyz brand of battery
> 3) Unless the industry can come up with idiot-proof products, new users need to be made aware of the risks. Not just "aware of the risks" but "MADE aware of the risks". That puts an onus on manufacturers and retailers, not just on consumers.
> 
> Game can't sell you a home theatre system where, if you couple it to a Samsung HDTV and switch it on between 15h00 and 17h00 on a Thursday, steel shrapnel flies out of it and pierces your eyeballs - and then claim "oh but the user should have googled it and been aware that this is a quirk with this particular home theatre system". If the product explodes under those particular circumstances, then the product will be taken off the market while the manufacturers redesign it so that it no longer malfunctions under those circumstances. That is just how consumer law works.



Wholeheartedly agree. It just sucks that the end result is to limit the choice of responsible users to cater to the failings of irresponsible users. But that is the human condition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

Bunnypoison said:


> Ok let me try to understand what you are saying, so contact between lithium and water would cause an explosion with the release of hydrogen, the batteries contain lithium thus the batteries would have had to been either exposed or gathered steam from a shower?


In my opinion mod got wet from whatever he was doing in the sink. When he pulled a drag, water caused initial short, battery starts to vent, then water gets in the contact with lithium and reaction is very volatile Li+H2O= LiOH + H2 + heat
Hydrogen than selfignites and creates again water and more energy. 
Now him, FDA goons, and bunch of so called reporters are just trying to capitalize on his stupidity, and having a great success so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

Have to love this from the Daily Mail article:



> Batteries are widely considered to be the cause of vape pen explosions.



Well, yes. Metal, plastic, glass, e-liquid and cotton are not volatile substances that tend to explode on their own.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison

alex1501 said:


> In my opinion mod got wet from whatever he was doing in the sink. When he pulled a drag, water caused initial short, battery starts to vent, then water gets in the contact with lithium and reaction is very volatile Li+H2O= LiOH + H2 + heat
> Hydrogen than selfignites and creates again water and more energy.
> Now him, FDA goons, and bunch of so called reporters are just trying to capitalize on his stupidity, and having a great success so far.


I love how randomly in the vaping community you stumble onto a science lesson, this was educative!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

RichJB said:


> 2) There is no single common link with all incidents, such as batteries only venting when they get wet, or only in mechs, or only in people's pockets, or only with xyz brand of battery


Sorry but there is. It is always a heat, alone, or caused by the internal or the external short.
Lithium batteries are unsafe and should be respected as such. On the other hand they provide at the moment best price/capacity/amperage ratio (reason for popularity). It may be very hard to recall all of them from the market. Until improved battery is developed we have to live with them.
There is hardly anything foolproof or 100% safe on the market today, but we still use it every day.
However common sense is always in order, and I'm sure that not many people take pluged toaster or hairdryer to the bath tub full of water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Strange how its always men involved in these "dumbass incidents".
Now Ive met a few "_scatterbrained"_ women in my time and supposedly women outnumber men population wise, yet not really any women involved in bodily harm incidents.
Outwardly it would seem that a scatterbrained woman is higher up the intelligence ladder than a dumb male. 
Better get rid of my mech's before I find out where on that ladder I am.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Normz

blujeenz said:


> Strange how its always men involved in these "dumbass incidents".
> Now Ive met a few "_scatterbrained"_ women in my time and supposedly women outnumber men population wise, yet not really any women involved in bodily harm incidents.
> Outwardly it would seem that a scatterbrained woman is higher up the intelligence ladder than a dumb male.
> Better get rid of my mech's before I find out where on that ladder I am.



I wish I could rate this more  really made me laugh. Gotta show my lady this

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Something keeps niggling me. He used a LG H2 battery. Maybe this was one of the fakes we have doing the rounds? It is possible that a convergence of minor risks occured and resulted in this blowout.

Recreating the sequence of events that could have caused the destruction trail evident in the pictures also leads me to think that the main explosion occured inside the basin resulting in the basin dammage and launching the battery on a collision trajectory with his hand and face which after making these impacts ricochet back towards the wall and ceiling.

Tranlsating this into a potential scenario where the mod falls into the basin while he was leaning over it (brushing his teeth or shaving?), possibly with a running tap supplying the water needed for initiating the reaction. The limited damage and placement of the injury to the hand seems to support this. The mod being in shreds sure indicates he was not holding it when this happened.

In any case, it was an unfortunate event and does show the need to be knowledgeable of the correct use of these devices. The same applies to almost anything you can think of. Drying dogs in micro wave ovens, prying loose toast stuck in a toaster with a kitchen knife, recovering a stuck vehicle with a towstrap tied to the ball of a tow hitch, the list goes on and on. We can legislate all we want but here is no escape from the laws of natural selection.

Reminds me of the movie 'Idiocracy'. It wont win any oscars but does accurately portray humanities future if we continiue trying to cater for the lowest common denominator.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan

This kind of stuff is really harming the industry and the general public's already skewed perception on vaping as a whole. I cant even count how many times I have been asked "Doesn't that cause water buildup in the lungs" or "Did you see what happened to that guy". 9 out of 10 people say "We saw it on Facebook". The question is how long before a news channel decides to air this latest incident on national or international television, if that hasn't happened already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

alex1501 said:


> However common sense is always in order, and I'm sure that not many people take pluged toaster or hairdryer to the bath tub fool of water.



Yes because people know that electricity and water aren't good together. They know that putting their hand into a food processor with whirring blades isn't a good idea. They know that jumping off a fourth-floor balcony isn't wise. They know not to press their face down onto a stove hotplate when it's on. These are intuitive conclusions, you can expect the average person to know them. Is it intuitive for Joe Sixpack to not screw an atty without a protruding positive pin down on a hybrid mech? Is it something that an average person would be expected to know?

The general public consensus on batteries is that they are safe and harmless. How many people have received second-degree burns from putting an AA Duracell in their pocket? How many people had their Walkman burst into flames on their hip? Or their TV remote explode in their hand? We've all used batteries forever in a huge range of appliances and they are not viewed as dangerous products. You get your toy, you put AA or AAA batteries in it and it works. It doesn't maim you. Now when vaping gear comes out with similar-looking batteries, what are people going to think? Are they going to know intuitively that this is a whole different product? No, they're going to assume it's exactly the same as AA or AAA batteries.

The vaping industry can tell casualties "your injuries are a result of your stupidity, deal with it". But then govt will tell the vaping industry "our regulations are the result of your inability to make idiot-proof products, deal with it". What are we going to do then? Blow clouds at them? We're a tiny minority, we don't hold the upper hand in this. It is up to us to fit in with the norms of mainstream non-smoking society, not up to them to fit in with us. If that is going to be our approach, we can cut to the chase and shut down the industry right now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rincewind

Raindance said:


> Something keeps niggling me. He used a LG H2 battery. Maybe this was one of the fakes we have doing the rounds? It is possible that a convergence of minor risks occured and resulted in this blowout.
> 
> Recreating the sequence of events that could have caused the destruction trail evident in the pictures also leads me to think that the main explosion occured inside the basin resulting in the basin dammage and launching the battery on a collision trajectory with his hand and face which after making these impacts ricochet back towards the wall and ceiling.
> 
> Tranlsating this into a potential scenario where the mod falls into the basin while he was leaning over it (brushing his teeth or shaving?), possibly with a running tap supplying the water needed for initiating the reaction. The limited damage and placement of the injury to the hand seems to support this. The mod being in shreds sure indicates he was not holding it when this happened.
> 
> In any case, it was an unfortunate event and does show the need to be knowledgeable of the correct use of these devices. The same applies to almost anything you can think of. Drying dogs in micro wave ovens, prying loose toast stuck in a toaster with a kitchen knife, recovering a stuck vehicle with a towstrap tied to the ball of a tow hitch, the list goes on and on. We can legislate all we want but here is no escape from the laws of natural selection.
> 
> Reminds me of the movie 'Idiocracy'. It wont win any oscars but does accurately portray humanities future if we continiue trying to cater for the lowest common denominator.



Trying to figure out what happened and how it happened is pointless if the whole thing was staged. And say what you will, those photos make no sense..

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## craigb

Raindance said:


> prying loose toast stuck in a toaster with a kitchen knife



That's something I never plan on doing again, at least not while the toaster is plugged in.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

craigb said:


> That's something I never plan on doing again, at least not while the toaster is plugged in.


With you there brother, just proves the point that we can not legislate away all risks. Next thing we know we will be living in a world where every brick carries a 'Do not drop on foot' sticker on each of its sides...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Agree with @Normz . No licence is needed for the private use of a chainsaw, lawnmower, angle grinder, cut off saw, band saw, etc (all of these are far from being idiot proof). I know several people who have had accidents with them. All of these items are potentially very dangerous, even lethal. No photos I have yet seen of people injured by vaping "accidents" come close to the injuries received by an ex colleague (caused by an angle grinder). He is an experienced artisan and yet ...s**t happens.

Vaping may well be more strictly regulated in the future. This will most likely be as a result of the actions of various pressure and interest groups. There are no pressure groups out there campaigning for the banning of angle grinders. A child could walk into builders w-house and buy one.

It would seem that legislators trust us to operate far more dangerous gadgets without any control. 

That being said, there is more than one born every minute. Sometimes it becomes necessary to legislate because of those who are hard of thinking.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Normz

Or we could not regulate and witness modern natural selection at it finest #halfpricemechmods




Just kidding guys, shame for people who don't research

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Agree with @Normz . '....Sometimes it becomes necessary to legislate because of those who are hard of thinking.


And risking the survival of the human species?

By the way, nice stir @Richelo Killian!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schnappie

We have a Ford Kuga and if it suffers the same fate a lot has suffered lately while my Ecig is in there the news will be broadcasting it like this:

"In another unrelated case an ecigarette exploded in an unidentified vehicle causing the vehicle to burn out next to the highway. It is at this stage unclear how many casualties are on the scene" Proudly sponsored by Marlboro

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

Feel bad for the guy, but I am grateful for the reminder that I should keep vigilant with my gear.

Mechs should require a licence for sale. 

Looking forward to everyone and their mother telling me about how vaping is so dangerous and about this story they saw on fb. Sigh!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice

Looks to me like the guy fell onto the mod, and it passed through his face and broke the sink. Then maybe it got wet and shorted and vented.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

Rincewind said:


> Trying to figure out what happened and how it happened is pointless if the whole thing was staged. And say what you will, those photos make no sense..


Yeah, trying to make sense of BS is a tail chasing exercise.
The fool is an actor trying his best hang dog expression to gain sympathy.

First pic says it all, he's in a car, not ambulance, taking selfies with his bek hanging open, no painkillers at this stage... agreed?
Now anyone who has had a broken tooth will know the pain that results from air rushing into your lungs past the exposed nerves.
I have had a tooth broken in half and I made damm sure my mouth was closed, yet this fool had more than a few broken!
Last train leaving for BS on platform 7.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Creative 1


----------



## RichJB

There are some strange aspects to his behaviour. I'm not saying it's fake news. But let's look at the timeline:

1) His mod blows up.
2) He gets rushed to hospital, having the presence of mind to take a selfie of himself in the car en route. If I'm being rushed to hospital and in agony, selfies aren't really top of my priorities.
3) He gets treated in Casualty, then transferred to ICU.
4) The next day, he posts pics of the mod, bathroom, etc, from his bed in ICU. His post states clearly that he hasn't been home yet. So how does he get the pics of his mod, bathroom, etc? There are only two possibilities:
a) He took them before he was rushed to hospital. Not very likely. Or
b) He instructed his wife to come home, take pics on her phone, then take the pics to him in hospital so that he could update his FB page from his bed in ICU. This is the more likely but it's bizarre behaviour. Why is updating his FB page so important that he has to do it from his bed in ICU? Why didn't he just wait until he'd been discharged, got home, and then he could update his FB page with the whole sorry tale. Why did it have to be updated asap after it happened?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Not entirely sure where to post this @Silver so please move if its in the wrong spot or remove if not appropriate.

Just want to share this article I spotted on Gizmodo. Dude involved seems knowledgeable enough to not have messed up to cause the incident. Could this come down to fake LGs or just that little thing called luck?

http://gizmodo.com/man-loses-seven-teeth-after-e-cigarette-explodes-in-his-1791293954

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vinay

I've checked his Facebook account out and seems legit but couldn't find out how many ohm coil he had on the mod? He had a tube mech mod with a twisted rda if I'm not mistaken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Trashcanman3284 said:


> Not entirely sure where to post this @Silver so please move if its in the wrong spot or remove if not appropriate.
> 
> Just want to share this article I spotted on Gizmodo. Dude involved seems knowledgeable enough to not have messed up to cause the incident. Could this come down to fake LGs or just that little thing called luck?
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/man-loses-seven-teeth-after-e-cigarette-explodes-in-his-1791293954


Covered yesterday.
More like a smelly pile of BS.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/lets-stir-a-little.t33447/

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284

blujeenz said:


> Covered yesterday.
> More like a smelly pile of BS.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/lets-stir-a-little.t33447/


Ah, thanks @blujeenz. Will continue watching that thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crockett

Trashcanman3284 said:


> Not entirely sure where to post this @Silver so please move if its in the wrong spot or remove if not appropriate.
> 
> Just want to share this article I spotted on Gizmodo. Dude involved seems knowledgeable enough to not have messed up to cause the incident. Could this come down to fake LGs or just that little thing called luck?



He has NO knowledge. He was using a hybrid mech with a non-hybrid compatible atty. Was running a .06 coil and drawing 70 amps through a 20 amp battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay

Raindance said:


> Something keeps niggling me. He used a LG H2 battery. Maybe this was one of the fakes we have doing the rounds? It is possible that a convergence of minor risks occured and resulted in this blowout.
> 
> Recreating the sequence of events that could have caused the destruction trail evident in the pictures also leads me to think that the main explosion occured inside the basin resulting in the basin dammage and launching the battery on a collision trajectory with his hand and face which after making these impacts ricochet back towards the wall and ceiling.
> 
> Tranlsating this into a potential scenario where the mod falls into the basin while he was leaning over it (brushing his teeth or shaving?), possibly with a running tap supplying the water needed for initiating the reaction. The limited damage and placement of the injury to the hand seems to support this. The mod being in shreds sure indicates he was not holding it when this happened.
> 
> In any case, it was an unfortunate event and does show the need to be knowledgeable of the correct use of these devices. The same applies to almost anything you can think of. Drying dogs in micro wave ovens, prying loose toast stuck in a toaster with a kitchen knife, recovering a stuck vehicle with a towstrap tied to the ball of a tow hitch, the list goes on and on. We can legislate all we want but here is no escape from the laws of natural selection.
> 
> Reminds me of the movie 'Idiocracy'. It wont win any oscars but does accurately portray humanities future if we continiue trying to cater for the lowest common denominator.


You know, I watched that movie ages ago and it stuck with me, like you said... It won't win any oscars... But I think of the movie every time I cannot grasp why someone would do something that is clearly silly

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB

Crockett said:


> He was using a hybrid mech with a non-hybrid compatible atty. Was running a .06 coil and drawing 70 amps through a 20 amp battery.



And yet it worked fine for several months with no problems?

Edit: also, if he bought the setup from a vape shop, is the shop not responsible for selling him a hybrid mech mod with an RDA that doesn't have a protruding positive pin?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Trashcanman3284 said:


> Not entirely sure where to post this @Silver so please move if its in the wrong spot or remove if not appropriate.
> 
> Just want to share this article I spotted on Gizmodo. Dude involved seems knowledgeable enough to not have messed up to cause the incident. Could this come down to fake LGs or just that little thing called luck?
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/man-loses-seven-teeth-after-e-cigarette-explodes-in-his-1791293954



Have moved your post and the followimg five posts from the other thread to here @Trashcanman3284 

@Taytay 's post was from this thread originalky and is now in the middle of these five posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind

Puts on tinfoil hat 

Ok, so. You have a mech, you are vaping on said mech. Some kind of failure occurs, causing the battery to violently explode with enough force to knock out several teeth, with the rda on said mech. The bottom half of the mech then goes on to knock a hole through 30mm of concrete and the top half went on to leave 2 meter long straight lines across the ceiling.

But. If something explodes in your face, even if that thing is in your hand, you move it away from your face(or your face away from it). You could also drop it or throw it. His bloody mouth and the scorch mark on his left cheek would fit this scenario. The long straight soot line(or whatever that is) running down the left side of his face does not. How did it get there? Did he run it across his face after he ripped it away from his mouth? Looking at the remnants of his device, there doesn't seem to be anything that he could have held on to.

And that brings me to the next problem I have with that story. I have read these articles: 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/26285...losing-seven-teeth-when-e-cigarette-exploded/

http://metro.co.uk/2017/01/17/mans-...arette-explodes-while-hes-smoking-it-6385339/

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/vaper-shares-shocking-pictures-after-9633229

https://www.rt.com/viral/374004-vape-usa-explosion-smoking/

And the one thing none of them mention, about the bomb that went off in someone's hand, is how his hands are FINE. In the pictures there are some black marks that, as far as everyone(including the victim) are convinced, are so minor that they don't even warrant a mention.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Wasn't he running a TM2 on his mech? 
Could have sworn I saw a photo of a TM.
Also, I don't know the TMs, but don't they have protruding pins?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel

DIY will save you money they said,
DIY is a great hobby they said,
Anyone can DIY they said,
DIY is a blast they said,
You see class, vegetable glycerine is not the same as nitro glycerine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aavnrazor

He was charging his Note 7 in his Ford Kuga......... now he wants to blame his mech, shame on you.....









Live the Cloud

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hardtail1969

hybrid mech mod.
LG HG2 (20A, 3000 mAh)
Twisted Messes RDA
0.06 ohm coil

Those are the items used.

The battery was fresh off the charger, as in, he took it straight from the charger, screwed it in, and starts using it, and kaboom.

So, the question to me, is more that he used this on a daily basis, one can assume a number of times without a previous issue.

One does not know how many recharge cycles the battery has completed, or if the battery was discharged to a below recommended voltage, or if it was damaged or not.

The logical reason for posting this is to garner public sympathy, and this being 'merica, is going to follow the time honoured tradition of a product liability lawsuit against:
1. LG
2. Twisted Messes
3. 

Remember, in 'merica you too can become a multimillionaire by being a idiot and burning yourself with a cup of take away coffee from a fast food empire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dolfie

For me this incident


Hardtail1969 said:


> View attachment 81981


Is like a shark attack in a months time every one forgot about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Agree with @Normz . No licence is needed for the private use of a chainsaw, lawnmower, angle grinder, cut off saw, band saw, etc (all of these are far from being idiot proof). I know several people who have had accidents with them. All of these items are potentially very dangerous, even lethal. No photos I have yet seen of people injured by vaping "accidents" come close to the injuries received by an ex colleague (caused by an angle grinder). He is an experienced artisan and yet ...s**t happens.
> 
> Vaping may well be more strictly regulated in the future. This will most likely be as a result of the actions of various pressure and interest groups. There are no pressure groups out there campaigning for the banning of angle grinders. A child could walk into builders w-house and buy one.
> 
> It would seem that legislators trust us to operate far more dangerous gadgets without any control.
> 
> That being said, there is more than one born every minute. Sometimes it becomes necessary to legislate because of those who are hard of thinking.


I agree to some extend with this and in big part with what @RichJB has said about consumer products needing to be safe. But there is a threshold and in many product there is an accepted risk, such as a chainsaw, I am not about to go buy a chainsaw without doing a lot of research and maybe even finding someone who can show me how to use it. That being said, all these devices have required safety features, which is inherently missing in a mech. 

I think this is all about awareness, there needs to be so much awareness about mechs that people will think twice before buying one, I firmly believe that mech mods are not for the mass market, but rather a niche market, I myself love my mech, but I do regular checks and cleaning, double check the pin and battery voltage always before assembling it, I have done my research however, if I cut my arm off with a chainsaw because I held it wrong, is that my fault or the chainsaw manufacturer's fault? 

I reckon these types of events will eventually cause a standardization of all vape gear, which might be good or bad depending on the standards and the laws surrounding them. You will never be able to regulate it completely, you will never be able to stop someone from purchasing a mech or using a dodgy battery. It's all about education. In this type of scenario, the vape shop had the responsibility to ensure the oke was educated at least to a point where he understood the risks and perhaps rather got him started on a regulated mod instead.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bunnypoison

Not re


Hardtail1969 said:


> hybrid mech mod.
> LG HG2 (20A, 3000 mAh)
> Twisted Messes RDA
> 0.06 ohm coil
> 
> Those are the items used.
> 
> The battery was fresh off the charger, as in, he took it straight from the charger, screwed it in, and starts using it, and kaboom.
> 
> So, the question to me, is more that he used this on a daily basis, one can assume a number of times without a previous issue.
> 
> One does not know how many recharge cycles the battery has completed, or if the battery was discharged to a below recommended voltage, or if it was damaged or not.
> 
> The logical reason for posting this is to garner public sympathy, and this being 'merica, is going to follow the time honoured tradition of a product liability lawsuit against:
> 1. LG
> 2. Twisted Messes
> 3.
> 
> Remember, in 'merica you too can become a multimillionaire by being a idiot and burning yourself with a cup of take away coffee from a fast food empire.


Not relevant to this thread but more on the coffee incident as there are many misconceptions about this case. The elderly (79) woman suffered 3rd degree burns and had to undergo skin grafts and 8 days in hospital. The coffee was found to be served at temperatures that could cause third degree burns within seconds. The company had received more that 700 complaints about this before the incident and the suite became a matter of principle due to the lack of duty of care by the company thus the large pay out.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liebeck_v._McDonald's_Restaurants 
Fun facts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

Bunnypoison said:


> Not re
> 
> Not relevant to this thread but more on the coffee incident as there are many misconceptions about this case. The elderly (79) woman suffered 3rd degree burns and had to undergo skin grafts and 8 days in hospital. The coffee was found to be served at temperatures that could cause third degree burns within seconds. The company had received more that 700 complaints about this before the incident and the suite became a matter of principle due to the lack of duty of care by the company thus the large pay out.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liebeck_v._McDonald's_Restaurants
> Fun facts


Perhaps not relevant, but points to the fact that the payout amounts were absurdly large, as they will be if this andy muppet does take lg and twisted messes to court.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob

Wait? What?  im not a total noob but you're telling me mods and moisture don't mix???  what if it rains? Should i not vape? What if i used to enjoy a stinkie in me bathtub? Should i now not vape in the tub?  

And what is the difference between a hybrid and a normal mech?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Assuming that the Twisted Messes RDA, the LG battery and the (???) Mech were all functioning 100% as individual bits when initially purchased, I'm not convinced that he has any real case against any one of the individual companies. They manufactured, QA'd and assembled the individual components and that is likely where their liability ends in my view. They may have guidelines to follow, but no control over how it's used or abused at the end of the day.
They did not slap together the final concoction, or QA his final product. He did.
It's not Toyota, Beemer or Merc's fault that most people driving their products feel that they own the road and drive according to that belief too. They only sell & service the goods.

The Vape Shop shop may have built his 1st coil a year ago, but he replaced it with a 'similar' coil. No mention was done of specific wire used, whether the resistance was checked BEFORE the atty was screwed on, or even rechecked regularly before the battery was re-inserted. Atty screws do have a tendency to loosen over time.
We have no idea if he actually bothered to regularly check the location and condition of the pin on the RDA in the year of use, regularly inspected the battery for torn wraps or did any cleaning of the mod itself in the year of use. I don't think I've seen the name of the mod being mentioned anywhere either, so cannot comment on sufficient venting, etc.

If I remember correctly, I've seen it mentioned that it's not advisable to use a battery directly out of the charger - give it a rest first and allow it to settle and to cool to room temperature at least.

Unfortunately, this is not CSI so we do not have 'all' the facts, and likely never will. 
Sometimes you have to man up and accept some of the mistakes made as your own. Maintenance and basic care is part and parcel of some of the things we use daily. If you don't care for them, they will likely return the favor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gdigitel

@Spongebob , considering your name and it's implication, you should steer far away from vaping or you could end up being a "goofy goober" or worse "weskus bokkoms"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PSySpin

Spongebob said:


> Wait? What?  im not a total noob but you're telling me mods and moisture don't mix???  what if it rains? Should i not vape? What if i used to enjoy a stinkie in me bathtub? Should i now not vape in the tub?
> 
> And what is the difference between a hybrid and a normal mech?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Moisture and electronics dont mix, please dont vape in the rain if that water gets in to your device it can damage it or even create a short on your battery. I also used to vape while in the bath, lukily i stoped doing it as i realised that the condensation could shorten the life span of my regulated device.



Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vapingyeti42

Its funny how people are like "cigarettes are safer than e-cigs" not counting the billions of people that have died from smoaking related illnesses. I do feel bad for him but even the samsung note 7s where bursting into flames and recently all these ford cugas so its not just e-cigs 

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Spongebob

PSySpin said:


> Moisture and electronics dont mix, please dont vape in the rain if that water gets in to your device it can damage it or even create a short on your battery. I also used to vape while in the bath, lukily i stoped doing it as i realised that the condensation could shorten the life span of my regulated device.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Thanx @ PSySpin feedback noted.... But dont our regulated mods have protection against short circuits 

On a different note i suddenly see a couple of mechs for sale???    

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Spongebob said:


> Thanx @ PSySpin feedback noted.... But dont our regulated mods have protection against short circuits
> 
> On a different note i suddenly see a couple of mechs for sale???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



I have seen that too. And ive been on the lookout to grab some at awesome deals 
Yesterday mangaged to get a Paddy Vapes Shemus for R900

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PSySpin

Spongebob said:


> Thanx @ PSySpin feedback noted.... But dont our regulated mods have protection against short circuits
> 
> On a different note i suddenly see a couple of mechs for sale???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


@Spongebob any water that lands on the circuit board of a regulated mod will most likely damage it when their is current going through it. I have damaged on of my mods due to some juice landing on the circuit board

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

Anybody got the lowdown on the v3 tronix mech mod? Price etc? 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05

Sitting at the airport vaping away, minding my own business and this old man grabs his phone and says... This is a mate of mine showing me the pictures of the guy in the OP while saying stay away from that thing the batteries explode .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I know everyone is probably tired of hearing the story but i think its important we bring this up once in a while for new vapers and to remind peeps to please not neglect and forget, *SAFTY FIRST AND ALWAYS....*

So i found a little video on you tube land which although i dont agree with some statments he makes, i believe his intro into whos to fault is on point and also its got some good info for beginers into vaping.

Your thoughts peeps?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Steam-engine.org is my best friend. I use it every time I build on my beloved hybrid Mech mods. I use only brand new Sony VTC6 Batteries on these, why? Because they are one of the best Batteries! Safety first. People die almost monthly climbing Mount Everest. Why do people still have an aspiration to do this? Because it brings excitement and pleasure. But there are rules to follow. And life dictates that sometimes even if you follow the rules, you can still have a mishap. Just be careful and stick to the rules. If Mech mods scare you, stay the f*€¥ away from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Polar

No burns to his hands?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> I know everyone is probably tired of hearing the story but i think its important we bring this up once in a while for new vapers and to remind peeps to please not neglect and forget, *SAFTY FIRST AND ALWAYS....*
> 
> So i found a little video on you tube land which although i dont agree with some statments he makes, i believe his intro into whos to fault is on point and also its got some good info for beginers into vaping.
> 
> Your thoughts peeps?




Thanks for sharing @Clouds4Days
I agree with the guy om the video on a few things
First is to take this seriously and put safety first when vaping, especially on mech mods
And also that its all our responsibility to do so - as well as the retailers that sell these products and the manufacturers that make them

I didnt like how he said you can check on steam engine what the resistance of your coil is. I think one can use steam engine to get an idea of what you are trying to build, but after its done, you MUST check it on an ohm meter or similar with the atty cap on to make sure what resistance you have and whether there are any shorts.

I like the way he said battery manufacturers lie about the max amp draw on their batts but his suggestion of taking off 10A or 15A from whats advertised on the wrapper is in my view not the right advice. An Efest advertising 40A may actually have a max continuous draw of 15A. So if one follows his advice of taking of 10A to get to 30A, you are looking for problems. Better to look at independent test results such as those from Mooch.

Overall i felt that the guy who made the video was right about a lot of what he was saying and credit to him. But on some of the things he could have explained it a bit better or more accurately.

I will emphasise again that what we can do as a forum here is continue to educate and help vapers reading our threads understand about safety. So thanks @Clouds4Days , always good to bring these topics up and discuss them further.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing @Clouds4Days
> I agree with the guy om the video on a few things
> First is to take this seriously and put safety first when vaping, especially on mech mods
> And also that its all our responsibility to do so - as well as the retailers that sell these products and the manufacturers that make them
> 
> I didnt like how he said you can check on steam engine what the resistance of your coil is. I think one can use steam engine to get an idea of what you are trying to build, but after its done, you MUST check it on an ohm meter or similar with the atty cap on to make sure what resistance you have and whether there are any shorts.
> 
> I like the way he said battery manufacturers lie about the max amp draw on their batts but his suggestion of taking off 10A or 15A from whats advertised on the wrapper is in my view not the right advice. An Efest advertising 40A may actually have a max continuous draw of 15A. So if one follows his advice of taking of 10A to get to 30A, you are looking for problems. Better to look at independent test results such as those from Mooch.
> 
> Overall i felt that the guy who made the video was right about a lot of what he was saying and credit to him. But on some of the things he could have explained it a bit better or more accurately.
> 
> I will emphasise again that what we can do as a forum here is continue to educate and help vapers reading our threads understand about safety. So thanks @Clouds4Days , always good to bring these topics up and discuss them further.



You are 100% on point @Silver and those were all my feelings too.
I think the guy was trying to put things into simple terms for beginners but by doing that it can also create problems like his steam engine ohms calculator.

You know how many times in the beginning when i wanted to build a certain simple coil i used steam engine to targer a certain ohm.

Then when i tested the coil out it was sometimes maybe up to .1 or .2 diffrent than what i was aimimg for.
This can be dangerous cause you think you building a .3 coil and its actually a .1 coil.

So its important to always test your coils on a Regulated mod or a digital resistance tab.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> You are 100% on point @Silver and those were all my feelings too.
> I think the guy was trying to put things into simple terms for beginners but by doing that it can also create problems like his steam engine ohms calculator.
> 
> You know how many times in the beginning when i wanted to build a certain simple coil i used steam engine to targer a certain ohm.
> 
> Then when i tested the coil out it was sometimes maybe up to .1 or .2 diffrent than what i was aimimg for.
> This can be dangerous cause you think you building a .3 coil and its actually a .1 coil.
> 
> So its important to always test your coils on a Regulated mod or a digital resistance tab.



Agreed @Clouds4Days
I know exactly what you mean about landing up at a different resistance to what you were aiming for!

I suppose if you're building around the 1.2 ohm mark and your coil comes out at 1.0 ohms then there is nothing to be too worried about from a safety point of view. At 1 ohms, you're only drawing about 4 amps which most batteries can handle with ease.

But you are right, when you are going very low and approaching the battery limitations, a 0.1 ohm difference can make a huge difference to the amp draw. From 0.2 ohms to 0.1 ohms, you are halving the resistance, so doubling the amp draw.

Also dont forget that these little R200 ohm checkers we use are not made to be the most precise instruments. Their readings may not be accurate. So one should build in some extra safety for that.

Just as an aside for the electronics gurus - maybe you can also help here @johan -

I wonder at what resistance range these "cheap" ohm checkers are most accurate? Say they are accurate to 5%. Does that mean 5% at the 1.0 ohm mark or 5% at the 0.1 ohm mark? Any idea whether their accuracy changes as one goes down the ohms range?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

Silver said:


> Also dont forget that these little R200 ohm checkers we use are not made to be the most precise instruments.



Ain't that the truth. And herein lies part of the problem. The attainment of knowledge is a process, not an event. It would be almost impossible for any new vaper to obtain all the safety knowledge they need in one go, and prior to using their first vape device. Instead, they will typically accumulate knowledge bit by bit over many months. 

That "having a little knowledge" phase is possibly the most hazardous state of all. A new vaper with no knowledge at all will probably let the shop do everything for him. A guy who knows that "you must check the resistance of your coils" will reckon he is now equipped to protect himself. So he heads off to Builders Warehouse and buys a multimeter. He is not going to drop R5k on a professional-level multimeter, he'll get a hand-held cheapie.

Not a good idea.

This is why I maintain that the shortest route to reducing vaping accidents lies with the manufacturers. Asking users to know Ohm's Law and be knowledgeable about all aspects of safety is too unlikely to ever happen. Industry works off the truism "assume that consumers are complete eejits - because many of them are".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

In terms of the overall video, this guy epitomises the problem with the vaping industry: that the manufacturers have zero liability. His attitude towards battery ratings is a fine example: "we all know that battery manufacturers lie so when they tell you the battery is 40A, just take 10-15A off it and you should be safe". I have a different solution: how about we regulate battery manufacturers and confiscate and destroy all battery shipments which have incorrect and misleading ratings. That would work for me. When a battery manufacturer/wholesaler has to refund the 15th retailer whose shipment has been confiscated and destroyed, maybe the penny will drop that honesty is the best policy.

Can you imagine if the vaping community's attitude was translated into other sectors? If you heard this on a cooking show: "this recipe calls for 500g of flour. But we all know that Pick n Pay lie and that their 500g packs of flour only contain 400g. So be sure to buy two packs of flour when you make this recipe, one won't be enough." I mean, seriously, WTF? Vapers are being endangered by batteries with ridiculously inflated ratings - and it's everybody else's responsibility *except* the battery manufacturers? How does that work?

I get that vaping developed as an enthusiast activity with gear made by backyard DIYers who adapted materials designed for other uses and industries. So there was an inherent "use at your own risk" mindset that prevailed. But the industry has gone way, way beyond that point now. It is set to develop into a $50bn global juggernaut soon. Expecting it to be run like every other consumer industry, with due diligence and responsibility by manufacturers, is not unreasonable.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

My 6 cents on this matter, because this Facebook post has now been shoved into my face once to many,
To me this is the same as taking a box of cigarettes putting petrol all over it and lighting it with a blow touch and then crying wolf
What is wrong with people and commonsense, why do we always get negative reports and never any good news
Big tabaco is try to close in on vaping, Negative press everywhere. I mean how many peoples lives has vaping now change for the better?
Now we get this one Fool and there go all the oom's, ouma's ma's and pa's , " Boetie daai ding gaan in you gesig ontploff"

Please HELP!!! ignorance is Bliss hey

My apologies for the venting's (not my battery but my moer)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB

Do you think big tobacco is behind this? They are making a major push to replace cigarettes with vaporisers, they see it as the logical replacement for their core tobacco business. Most of the research studies that are pro-vaping are being funded by big tobacco. Does it make sense for them to discredit the product that they see as their future income?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PuffingCrow

RichJB said:


> Do you think big tobacco is behind this? They are making a major push to replace cigarettes with vaporisers, they see it as the logical replacement for their core tobacco business. Most of the research studies that are pro-vaping are being funded by big tobacco. Does it make sense for them to discredit the product that they see as their future income?



Sorry my mistake I am not saying its big tabacco I am just ranting on how sick I am of negative press on vaping.
And fools like this dude that that blew up his face

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g

Easy solution. Ban mechs and only allow regulated. 

A sad day it'll be indeed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz

RichJB said:


> Do you think big tobacco is behind this? They are making a major push to replace cigarettes with vaporisers, they see it as the logical replacement for their core tobacco business. Most of the research studies that are pro-vaping are being funded by big tobacco. Does it make sense for them to discredit the product that they see as their future income?



I do!
Im guessing big tobacco was responsible for the "grand daddy bill", its usually a question of "follow the money".
If they can get folks afraid of "mods & mechs" it will help the marketing of their own closed/cartridge devices.

Some clever marketing to gain the trust of the sheeple and their transition into "safe vaping" will be complete.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I can't see it somehow. The general public is not clued up enough to know the difference between a mech and a cigalike. They just know the generic 'e-cigarette' and any news story they see about one exploding will make them wary of all 'e-cigarettes'. 

I can believe that big tobacco would support things like the TPD's 2ml tank size limitation as cigalikes have tiny juice reservoirs. So it guides people away from open system vaping and towards the big tobacco vape gear. But safety is a different issue. Big tobacco only has two product lines: traditional tobacco products and new-era 'reduced harm' products. Traditional tobacco products have already been smeared irretrievably. I can't see big tobacco helping the media to also smear the only alternative product that they have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

RichJB said:


> I can't see it somehow. The general public is not clued up enough to know the difference between a mech and a cigalike. They just know the generic 'e-cigarette' and any news story they see about one exploding will make them wary of all 'e-cigarettes'.
> 
> I can believe that big tobacco would support things like the TPD's 2ml tank size limitation as cigalikes have tiny juice reservoirs. So it guides people away from open system vaping and towards the big tobacco vape gear. But safety is a different issue. Big tobacco only has two product lines: traditional tobacco products and new-era 'reduced harm' products. Traditional tobacco products have already been smeared irretrievably. I can't see big tobacco helping the media to also smear the only alternative product that they have.


Yesterday someone told me I must watch out that thing are going to explode. I ask him calmly if he Vapes he says no but saw it on Facebook. So I told him to F.. Off

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Agreed @Clouds4Days
> I know exactly what you mean about landing up at a different resistance to what you were aiming for!
> 
> I suppose if you're building around the 1.2 ohm mark and your coil comes out at 1.0 ohms then there is nothing to be too worried about from a safety point of view. At 1 ohms, you're only drawing about 4 amps which most batteries can handle with ease.
> 
> But you are right, when you are going very low and approaching the battery limitations, a 0.1 ohm difference can make a huge difference to the amp draw. From 0.2 ohms to 0.1 ohms, you are halving the resistance, so doubling the amp draw.
> 
> Also dont forget that these little R200 ohm checkers we use are not made to be the most precise instruments. Their readings may not be accurate. So one should build in some extra safety for that.
> 
> Just as an aside for the electronics gurus - maybe you can also help here @johan -
> 
> I wonder at what resistance range these "cheap" ohm checkers are most accurate? Say they are accurate to 5%. Does that mean 5% at the 1.0 ohm mark or 5% at the 0.1 ohm mark? Any idea whether their accuracy changes as one goes down the ohms range?



Apologies for only now replying. Those units are at best 10% accurate at 1+ Ohms, and for the cheap pricing I would definitely not trust any reading around 0.1 Ohms (including fancy mods with resistance displays). True low resistance measuring instrumentation costs a couple 1000 dollars.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> Apologies for only now replying. Those units are at best 10% accurate at 1+ Ohms, and for the cheap pricing I would definitely not trust any reading around 0.1 Ohms (including fancy mods with resistance displays). True low resistance measuring instrumentation costs a couple 1000 dollars.



Many thanks @johan

That's what I feared

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sarx

Galaxy note 7 explodes in someone's face... Not perceived as controversial as this... Makes you think.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Oupa

RichJB said:


> Do you think big tobacco is behind this? They are making a major push to replace cigarettes with vaporisers, they see it as the logical replacement for their core tobacco business. Most of the research studies that are pro-vaping are being funded by big tobacco. Does it make sense for them to discredit the product that they see as their future income?



Agree... I would think it is more likely that Big Pharma and greedy government officials are behind these negative campaigns or at least fuel them as much as possible. As long as people keep smoking, they will get sick (cancer, heart disease, lung disease, etc.) and there are billions of dollars to be made from illness. Medicine for fighting cancer, heart disease and lung disease is insanely expensive and ensure very good profits to all the massive pharmaceutical companies of the world. It is not nice to think about it, but this is the cold hard truth. Sick people = big business for Big Pharma.

As this vaping snowball gets bigger and bigger, demand for these drugs will decline and Big Pharma will manufacture/sell less and that will lead to many of their employees losing their jobs.

Don't get me started on governments.... we all know what tax money can do for the gravy train! Tobacco tax ensures a nice steady tax stream for governments, for now at least. Therefore governments feel it is in THEIR best interest if people keep smoking. The irony is that sick people also cost governments lots of money, especially the lower income group (no medical aid). This lower income group usually has the highest percentage of smokers in most populations and it is also this group that will find it most difficult to switch to a healthier alternative.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

